# will current chorus items work with new 2015 chorus?



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

Planning new parts purchases - does anyone know if current chorus 11 sp shifters will work with the new-for-2015 rear derailleurs - I'm pretty sure they won't work with the new front der, just asking about the rear der.
Thanks


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

charlieboy said:


> Planning new parts purchases - does anyone know if current chorus 11 sp shifters will work with the new-for-2015 rear derailleurs - I'm pretty sure they won't work with the new front der, just asking about the rear der.
> Thanks


Nobody that I know of has 2015 Chorus yet, but word on the street is both the front and rear derailleur have revised pull ratio for 2015 and are not backward compatible with current Campy 11s. It was hard to make much sense of Graeme's 'careful words' relative to Athena but possible that new 2015 Athena Powershift with revised EPS style button will have carryover derailleurs...or very similar and therefore will be backward compatible.

I too am considering new 11s Campy hardware. But am waiting for more solid information to make my judgement whether to go current Campy at a price reduction or pony up for the 2015 stuff and so will wait for the new stuff to be available to learn exactly who's on first.


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

I probably jumped the gun but I had ordered a new chorus 11 crank in February so when there was a sale I ordered the rest of the group. I am sure there will be really good closeouts on the group latter in the year on the old version. I read somewhere that the shifters and derailers will not be cross compatible. I am thinking I will ride these parts 2 years and change my shifters and derailers to record. 

What I currently love about campy is you can upgrade 9-10-11 and not have to buy new wheels. Just buy new cassettes as you upgrade. I also feel that the new 11 speed parts have much better brake control than 10 speed. First day out I had to ride a charity ride in the rain on a hilly course. I could tell immediately that I had much better brake feel and control with less effort over the 10 speed setup and I did not change my calipers or pads in the switch. I was still running the same brake hardware as my 10 speed group.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

cbk57 said:


> I probably jumped the gun but I had ordered a new chorus 11 crank in February so when there was a sale I ordered the rest of the group. I am sure there will be really good closeouts on the group latter in the year on the old version. I read somewhere that the shifters and derailers will not be cross compatible. I am thinking I will ride these parts 2 years and change my shifters and derailers to record.
> 
> What I currently love about campy is you can upgrade 9-10-11 and not have to buy new wheels. Just buy new cassettes as you upgrade. I also feel that the new 11 speed parts have much better brake control than 10 speed. First day out I had to ride a charity ride in the rain on a hilly course. I could tell immediately that I had much better brake feel and control with less effort over the 10 speed setup and I did not change my calipers or pads in the switch. I was still running the same brake hardware as my 10 speed group.


Well, new current Chorus is pretty darn nice to own. Honestly it is going to be a 'value' decision whether the new stuff which no doubt will be priced higher is worth it.
I am hugely driven by ergonomics and early reviews suggest the shape of the new shifters is only fractionally different with a different hood cover and so the only difference will come down to shifting and my view is current Campy shifting is excellent and 2015 stuff will likely be incremental only. So no foul as I see it. In fact, as pricing rolls out and say 2015 shifters command a 100 buck premium versus discounted 2014 Chorus, I will likely pick up the current stuff. I am leaning toward 2015 Athena because I like the EPS side button and don't mind Powershift. Will keep my Ultrashift crank...no Powershift crank for me...and will run a Shimano 11s rear freehub, 28-11 cassette and Ultegra 11s chain. You mention brakes and I prefer Shimano's new brakes to anything Campy sells and already run them...they are amazing.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I wouldn't hold out for massive reductions on 2014 Campag if I were you. Only the mechs & ergos are incompatible with 2015. Cassettes & chains carry over from the previous years. In fact if you check the coding for the regular cassette ratios & chain you'll see they are all prefixed CS9 & CN9, with only the more recent additions like 11-27 having later dates.

Chorus 2015 is slightly pricier than 2014, but only by $20-$30 perhaps.

Bearing in mind that Record & Chorus 10 still command virtually full retail I'd just buy what you want now or wait for a full 2015 group. It all works.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

ultimobici said:


> I wouldn't hold out for massive reductions on 2014 Campag if I were you. Only the mechs & ergos are incompatible with 2015. Cassettes & chains carry over from the previous years. In fact if you check the coding for the regular cassette ratios & chain you'll see they are all prefixed CS9 & CN9, with only the more recent additions like 11-27 having later dates.
> 
> Chorus 2015 is slightly pricier than 2014, but only by $20-$30 perhaps.
> 
> Bearing in mind that Record & Chorus 10 still command virtually full retail I'd just buy what you want now or wait for a full 2015 group. It all works.


I don't expect massive reductions in 2014 stuff when 2015 hits the market in full flight. Retail to me means pretty much nothing. I have never paid retail for Campy and not sure what that even is. Even on ebay new you can get new 2014 Chorus shifters for less than $300 US shipped...which is about $100 less than 2014 Dura Ace Shifters....which I bought a couple of months ago and then sold. Used to be you could run an Athena front and rear derailleurs with current Chorus shifters but that has probably changed for 2015. You are right about, cassettes, chains and wheelsets of course.

What I am waiting for it Campy pricing out of the UK where I generally buy my stuff...and never a full groupset...always cheaper to buy it piece meal...plus easier to tailor what I want. I also won't run Campy cassettes or chains or brakes...personal preference. I also wouldn't pony of for a new 4 arm Record crank....more than happy with 2014 or slightly earlier Campy Chorus or Record 5 arm UltraTorque...I prefer the aesthetic and likely 200 bux cheaper. Nothing against the new 4 arm UT crank...maybe not quite as pretty...but also chain rings maybe more pricey down the road.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*velonews has the answer*

Velonews article July 18 2014 says old style shifters won't work with either front or rear shifters 
Oh well... I'll save my cash!


----------

